# Is there a way to delete multiple files at once on the 5d3?



## Mancubus (Aug 26, 2016)

Occasionally I run into a problem with my files. I shoot a lot and sometimes one of my cards get full. 

When this card has something I don't want to lose (like a video), I have to empty some space by deleting the oldest photos. But I couldn't find a way to do it without deleting one by one.

The mass delete option doesnt help much because I still have to scroll the wheel and push a button for every damn photo I want to delete. 

I wish there was something like you can hold the set button while spinning the wheel and this would select all photos that I scrolled through.

Is there a practical way of deleting let's say the 200 oldest photos in my card without doing it one by one?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 26, 2016)

AFAIK, short of using a computer, no.


----------



## Roo (Aug 26, 2016)

Mancubus said:


> Occasionally I run into a problem with my files. I shoot a lot and sometimes one of my cards get full.
> 
> When this card has something I don't want to lose (like a video), I have to empty some space by deleting the oldest photos. But I couldn't find a way to do it without deleting one by one.
> 
> ...



On the occasion I've realised I'd left some old images on a card, I've protected the new images and then deleted all but the protected images. Works if you're not far into a shoot but it's not much different from individually deleting if you have a lot of shots you want to save.


----------

